# Colubrids > Hognose >  Recent hognose bite

## elbee

I have not been on the forum in a while but I wanted to share with you my unexpected experience. It was feeding day and I thaw my rodents in the room with my snakes. When I was ready to feed I opened the tub that my 5 month old hognose is in. She was hiding under the aspen so I dug her out to set her in a small clear dish that I have inside her tub to feed her on. Well she turned around and grabbed my ring finger. No surprise, she was hungry and I was in a hurry and being careless. Not her fault at all. I thought she would let go but continued to gnaw a bit. Those little rear fangs don't feel good by the way, even on a little baby, lol. Well a little bit of Listerine on a paper towel near her face did the trick and she let me go. It bled of course but I didn't think much of it. I washed it with soap and water like I would any bite, wrapped it up with a paper towel and went on feeding. Within 5 minutes the tip of my finger began to swell a little bit and there was numbness at the site. I didn't think much of that either. In the next 20 to 30 min my finger continued to swell and become quite tight. I did get my wedding ring off in time  :Smile: . Long story short the swelling moved from the top of the finger to the middle of my palm with numbness and inability to bend within about an hour to an hour and a half. It was quite strange. Felt a little like I had a nerve block in my hand that was starting to wear off. It took 48 hours for my finger to have 100% mobility and the swelling to go away completely.  Now I know that my life was not in danger or anything like that, but I have to say that I was very surprised at the reaction my body had to the bite. I could see how they could incapacitate something very small. 

 I just thought it was noteworthy and wanted to share with you guys. I have attatched a couple of pictures because it would be no fun without them. This is not intended to put anyone off about hognose snakes AT ALL, but you just so rarely hear of bites from these guys that I thought I would share.  

Here is the cute culprit, Jubilee


Right after the bite. 


A few pics of the finger later. 





Nothing too crazy, but the feeling in my hand was so odd. Let me know if anyone has ever had this experience as well.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-24-2014),Ophidia (11-23-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (11-23-2014)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

That is crazy! I've never seen the result of a hoggie bite. That's a pretty strong reaction (stronger than I would have thought anyway), and serves as a good reminder that as cute as they are, they are still venomous. Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Smarion0006

This was a really cool post. No one likes being bitten, but it's still neat to see a relatively safe venomous snake bite. I bet the feeling was very weird. Your little hognose is super cute  :Smile:   :Snake:

----------


## bcr229

People react differently to the venom; I remember reading one account where a keeper came close to losing his finger.  It's almost like a bee sting - for some people it's a quick 'Ouch', while others end up in anaphylactic shock.

In the future I'd suggest using a small hook to dig your hoggy out for feeding, if you think it's really needed. For mine I just leave the warmed, thawed feeder on top of a hide and it's usually gone an hour later.

----------


## elbee

I did take a benadryl as soon as it happened.  Not sure if it helped at all but I guess it made me feel better to take it.

----------


## Ophidia

Yeah luckily we have always gotten away with head butts from our little hoggie. Ours is quite territorial, which seems to be rare with hognose snakes, so we respect her and use a hook. She is fine once out of her enclosure. Thanks for sharing, my partner and I have talked about what it would be like many times. They do gnaw quite a bit... Ouch.

----------


## KMG

Mine latched on to my finger in a similar manner once but I got it off fairly quick. I did not have any reaction but it did bleed more than any other bite Ive had.

----------


## elbee

> Mine latched on to my finger in a similar manner once but I got it off fairly quick. I did not have any reaction but it did bleed more than any other bite Ive had.


Yea I did notice it bled a lot. She was on my finger less than a minute.

----------


## olstyn

I remember reading an account of someone who had an even more severe reaction to hognose venom than you.  He documented the whole process with photos, and it was actually quite impressive.  Obviously it wasn't to the level of a "real" venomous snake's bite, but his whole arm swelled up.

----------


## KMG

Here it is.

http://www.herpnet.net/bite/

----------


## elbee

Oh yea! I do remember reading about this guy.

----------


## ispitroseas

Intetesting...
My cat spooked mine and I got a bite.  I am sure I was envenomated but nothing really notable happened
Its neat how people react to venom

----------


## elbee

I'm just glad she is so little and I got her off quickly. I was just very surprised by the reaction for sure.

----------


## Fraido

Why is it that when fingers and what-not swell up, they look shiny? Lol.

----------


## Firemaniv

Was this the first time you have ever been bitten by a hoggie and how much benadryl did you take? You seemed to have a strong local reaction and the benadryl may have kept it from geting worse. Make sure to keep some around just in case. 



> I did take a benadryl as soon as it happened.  Not sure if it helped at all but I guess it made me feel better to take it.

----------


## elbee

> Was this the first time you have ever been bitten by a hoggie and how much benadryl did you take? You seemed to have a strong local reaction and the benadryl may have kept it from geting worse. Make sure to keep some around just in case.


I was bitten one other time by my first hoggie but she didn't get the fangs in, it was just a nip. So this was really the first time. I'll be avoiding it for sure lol.

----------


## Firemaniv

> I was bitten one other time by my first hoggie but she didn't get the fangs in, it was just a nip. So this was really the first time. I'll be avoiding it for sure lol.


Just keep some benadryl around and if it ever happens again and you start geting hives, lump in your throat feeling, etc along with the local swelling then you will want either call 911 or get someone to take you the er. I might even say that next time you go to your personal dr, tell them about this and see if they will write you a script for a epi pen that you can keep in the house just in case.

----------

*bcr229* (11-25-2014)

----------


## Ophidia

Did anyone else notice this thread got recognized on Facebook by the reptile report? 
Does someone on the tread run the page? Just curious.  :Smile:

----------


## ajmreptiles

The reptile report is like the new york times of the reptile community. I know one of the owners is Chad Brown former owner of pro exotics. After his facility burned down due to an electrical fire some years back, he chose to focus on TRR and Ship your reptiles from what I've gathered. they pic interesting stories and cool things to spotlight.

----------


## Pyrate81

Pretty sure JLC runs and/or admins both BP.net and Reptile Report so threads on this site will get posted and a decent amount of attention on TRR as well.

----------


## ajmreptiles

That could also be a good possibility pyrate

----------


## Skiploder

Just wondering how many people have actually seen one verified account of a person having an allergic or anaphylactic reaction to a rear fanged snake bite?

Anyone?

Now it's possible to develop venom allergies under a very specific set of circumstances - namely when you are exposed to the dried residue of front fanged snakes that dribble or deposit it on substrate, it dries and the you inhale it...repeatedly...over many years.

Or, when you have been bitten several times.

The key is exposure.  Spontaneous allergies to colubrid venom are almost so rare that some could say the are....well...non-existent.

However they are almost always discussed in these threads.  

I have no doubt that people who caution against allergic reactions to colubrid bites have either first hand experience OR have documented proof of actual allergies.  I'm just hoping they can share those experiences and documentation with the rest of us.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Did anyone else notice this thread got recognized on Facebook by the reptile report? 
> Does someone on the tread run the page? Just curious.





> Pretty sure JLC runs and/or admins both BP.net and Reptile Report so threads on this site will get posted and a decent amount of attention on TRR as well.


Our very own JLC (Judy) one of our admins, part owner of Ball-Pythons.net works for The reptile report, she is their Editor in Chief  :Good Job: 

The Reptile Reports is owned by Robyn Markland and Chad Brown (also owners of Ship Your Reptiles)

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-03-2016),_Firemaniv_ (11-25-2014),_Lady mkrj58_ (12-13-2014),Ophidia (11-25-2014),_Pyrate81_ (11-25-2014)

----------


## Ophidia

Very cool! I love the reptile report. Thanks for the info!

----------


## elbee

> Did anyone else notice this thread got recognized on Facebook by the reptile report? 
> Does someone on the tread run the page? Just curious.


I had no idea it made The Reptile Report!  I feel a little bit famous. Just a little. Lol.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

My Hog Nose has been alot better about biting me and in my hands now he's pretty mellow and so cute Hes eating his tiny Pinkies that makes me happy as he had a hard time learning to eat. Here are some pictures of my fearless Big Boy. I love my Hog Nose. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2014)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

That face is so cute.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Fireproof

Many people don't even realize Hognose snakes are venomous...

Glad your reaction wasn't any worse.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

It's interesting  kinda like Bee stings in a way I hope my little guy feels the need to bite me. He's just nippy and then ok when he's out.



Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## elbee

Just an update, this snake hates me. She is so aggressive.  Open mouth striking any time you come close. Not the hognose nose bump. Crazy.

----------


## anicatgirl

:Surprised:  Wonder why  :Confused:

----------


## elbee

I wonder why daily. Her temps are good etc.

----------


## artgecko

Wow... I know it's no fun when you get a BP or Boa with that issue, but when it is rear fanged and you might have a reaction to the bite?  Not cool lol.  Are you still handling her or are you pretty hands-off now?

----------


## cvasvik

Just had this happen two days ago while I was snapping pictures of my girl, she slowly nudged me, then opens up and chomped down! Managed to get a pic! 


all in all, about 48 hours start to finish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

blbsnakes (02-03-2016),_Fraido_ (06-27-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

My hog nose bit me and it did kust what your bite did even healed up nice. I do love the Hogs I wonder what ticked him off.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

